# Chausson dealerships.



## flippinheck

I bought our Chausson Allegro 67 in 2004 from Barrons North East, they sold out to Discover some two years ago. Discover has this week gone into Administration, I now need an agent who can supply me with much needed parts. Can anyone help me? Where is the nearest dealer to North Yorkshire. I know about the dealership at Stowmarket, but ideally I would prefer talking to someone nearer, can anyone help please. Steve Knowles.


----------



## rayc

flippinheck said:


> I bought our Chausson Allegro 67 in 2004 from Barrons North East, they sold out to Discover some two years ago. Discover has this week gone into Administration, I now need an agent who can supply me with much needed parts. Can anyone help me? Where is the nearest dealer to North Yorkshire. I know about the dealership at Stowmarket, but ideally I would prefer talking to someone nearer, can anyone help please. Steve Knowles.


Not in your part of the UK but both Highbridge in Somerset and Premier near Chichester were very helpful when Discover closed their Portsmouth branch a month after I bought my Chausson. They both do mail order for Chausson parts and answered my email queries quickly.
Lowdahm leisure show up on the Chausson website as the nearest dealer to yourself now Discover is out of the loop.

http://www.chausson.tm.fr/uk-uk/find-your-dealer


----------



## Midnightrambler

Emm Bee in Bury, Lancashire are now Chausson dealers, not a million miles from you.
www.emm-bee.co.uk
Alan


----------



## Spacerunner

Highbridge in Somerset are brilliant for Chausson spares.

Over the last 4 years I have had such replacement parts as habitation door retainer clips (unique type to Chausson and off the shelf) table-to-wall mount (off the shelf) and rear wheel arch trim (  don't ask).
The longest I waited was four weeks, for the wheel arch, but then France was on its annual 6 week holiday.

They have also taken the moho in at short notice (week or less) for workshop jobs.
They have also recently extended their workshop and servicing department.


----------



## mikebeaches

Midnightrambler said:


> Emm Bee in Bury, Lancashire are now Chausson dealers, not a million miles from you.
> www.emm-bee.co.uk
> Alan


Emm Bee might be local, but my only observation would be 'do they have any experience of Chausson motorhomes'?

I assume it is a relatively new franchise they've obtained for the brand. Looking at the Emm Bee website I do not see sign of a single new or used Chausson vehicle listed.

I'm fortunate to only live 20 miles from Highbridge and they have been very helpful up until now. I did not purchase the van from them, but there was no hesitation when I inquired about some minor warranty work a few months ago. And they've recently done the first habitation service for me which - although a touch expensive at £199 - I was very happy with.


----------



## stevian

lowdhams are near with a branch in Nottingham and one Huddersfield


----------



## Midnightrambler

Fair comment mikebeaches. Experience is more important than distance.
Guess they are so new they have not had time to update their website
Alan


----------



## mikebeaches

Midnightrambler said:


> Fair comment mikebeaches. Experience is more important than distance.
> Guess they are so new they have not had time to update their website
> Alan


Hi Alan

Sorry, I wasn't having a go at your post, or indeed Emm Bee. Just the observation about their website, which may, as you say, not have been updated. Although it does include the Chuasson brand logo.

And Manchester to Highbridge in Somerset would be a heck of a long way to travel in any case. I'm sure the new official dealership in the Manchester area will prove valuable in time, or at least I hope so.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Midnightrambler

No apology needed mike, I fully understood what you were saying. I agree there is no substitute for experience.
Just for info, there is a camping club temporary holiday site at brean sands in November, with hard standing & electrics. We are going so will probably call in at Highbridge just for a look
Alan


----------



## mikebeaches

Midnightrambler said:


> No apology needed mike, I fully understood what you were saying. I agree there is no substitute for experience.
> Just for info, there is a camping club temporary holiday site at brean sands in November, with hard standing & electrics. We are going so will probably call in at Highbridge just for a look
> Alan


I think you might find a visit to Highbridge Caravans interesting, and of course they are now an agent for Rapido (which I suspect may be why you're interested). Although there's a good selection of motorhomes, I have to say I've never seen so many caravans for sale anywhere else.

Another dealer possibly worth a visit (though not Rapido) whilst you're in the area is West Country Motorhomes, less than 2 miles north up the A38 from Highbridge.

And finally, one more in the vicinity, right on Junction 21 of the M5 (exit before Brean/Burnham) - Davan Caravans.

Hope you have a good time at Brean. We really enjoyed the various CCC holiday rallies we went on in the summer.


----------



## Midnightrambler

Cheers Mike, thanks for the info


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Depending on where in N Yorks the OP is, there's another new Chausson dealership at Tyne Valley MH, in Co Durham. (Same issues apply as with EmmBee, of course.)


----------



## alitone

flippinheck said:


> I bought our Chausson Allegro 67 in 2004 from Barrons North East, they sold out to Discover some two years ago. Discover has this week gone into Administration, I now need an agent who can supply me with much needed parts. Can anyone help me? Where is the nearest dealer to North Yorkshire. I know about the dealership at Stowmarket, but ideally I would prefer talking to someone nearer, can anyone help please. Steve Knowles.


I would think Chausson might look for another dealer to replace Discover Leisure as they are quite popular brand . Maybe Brownhills at Birtley would order the parts ?


----------



## Pard

You might find it useful to have a look at www.rdhservicesltd.co.uk (at Malton N Yorks.)


----------



## mikebeaches

Pard said:


> You might find it useful to have a look at www.rdhservicesltd.co.uk (at Malton N Yorks.)


RDH Services Ltd
Tel:01246 297682
Mob 07752022745
Fax:01246 297682
Oaks Farm Lane
Calow 
CHESTERFILD
DERBYSHIRE
S44 5TA


----------



## Pard

Thanks for correction, mikebeaches - I should have looked more carefully! Hopefully it might still be worth knowing about.


----------



## Pet12

flippinheck said:


> I bought our Chausson Allegro 67 in 2004 from Barrons North East, they sold out to Discover some two years ago. Discover has this week gone into Administration, I now need an agent who can supply me with much needed parts. Can anyone help me? Where is the nearest dealer to North Yorkshire. I know about the dealership at Stowmarket, but ideally I would prefer talking to someone nearer, can anyone help please. Steve Knowles.[/quote
> 
> I am much the same position has you in the Barron to Discover purchase, First one from Barrons the present one from Discover, My 2nd habitation is now due so have booked it into Emm Bee on the 9th of december at the sugestion of their service department to give them time to get set up properly with the Chausson system, a friend bought a used MH of them a couple of years back and was pleased with their aftersales. Pete


----------

